# ACK!!!! They've infiltrated my coffee shop!



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Oh, how awful! I stopped to get coffee at my local shop, and there, next to the brownies, was a bunch of green flyers & bracelets for the Kids in Cribs campaign.







:

I was shocked & dismayed.







I asked the nice college girl if she knew who had brought them in, if it was an employee or something. She said no, she didn't know where they came from but didn't like them either.

I said, "As a frequent customer, I find it inappropriate & offensive to have them there, and that more babies die in cribs than from sleeping in beds with their parents. Please tell your manager that I don't think you should have them here."

She said she would. The first thing I saw in their awful brochure was "the only place that is safe for your baby to sleep is alone on their back in a crib free of blankets, toys, etc." Those poor lonely, cold babies!

I hope they take them away so i can continue to enjoy quality locally made coffee...


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

: I'm glad you said something! I would have asked if I could make a flyer about safe cosleeping (with stats) to post in its place!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm glad you spoke up! If nobody at the coffee shop cares one way or the other, and they know the flyers offend frequent customers, I bet they'll take them down soon!

Somebody needs to start a campaign for co-sleeping to put up next to those "crib sleeping" flyers. Not a "everybody must cosleep" kind of thing, but rather a "cosleeping is safe if you use common sense and it's a personal choice" kind of thing.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

D*mn! I must be completely out of the loop here b/c I never heard of the crib campaign... that sounds ridiculous to me. Like some weird babylon sci-fi phenomenon! Glad you said something Mama~


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

: WTF? There is actually a CAMPAIGN???







:

Manda


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

I saw a billboard for this campaign the other day... it's just awful.


----------



## nina_yyc (Nov 5, 2006)

That's soooo ridiculous.


----------



## moon child (Aug 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hibana* 







: I'm glad you said something! I would have asked if I could make a flyer about safe cosleeping (with stats) to post in its place!









great idea!


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Some of the buses when we were in Milwaukee this summer, had information from this "campaign" on them - it sounds like it was put together by the same people. There was a picture of a baby and then the "information" about how babies should sleep alone in cribs, with no toys, blankets, etc. and never, ever with their parents [I think it said "parents, other children, or caregivers"].

Does anyone know if this is a national campaign from the CDC or somewhere like that, or maybe something that some large cities have been working on? It's so sad .... instead of addressing actual behaviors which put infants at risk, they essentially forbid cosleeping at all and dismiss all its benefits for mother and child.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

When I was pregnant with Lucy 2+ years ago, NYC was running a crib campaign. Believe it or not, there was a billboard with a baby and the message (something along the lines of "If you love him, put him to sleep in a crib." Really) _right outside my front door_. I had to see it every time I walked out. Ick.

What's interesting is that I spent a little time analyzing the message throughout the city, and noticed that I saw the billboards mostly in the outer boroughs, not in wealthy Manhattan, and also saw it with a Latino baby and an African-American baby, but never with a white baby.







:


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Hmm...I could stop back by the shop and get one. I only get in about once a week. But my city is far from large - we only have around 35,000 people. I don't even think there have been any "indidents" in recent memory. I was thinking about the flyer for safe cosleeping. I LOVE to make flyers and have a good eye/talent (not to toot my own horn) for it.







I am in marketing, after all! Maybe I'll give it a whirl when my internet at home gets turned on.

Are we sure one doesn't exist already? I hate reinventing the wheel...


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

I think this is a website that is part of the "campaign" http://www.cribsforkids.org/


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalenandEllasmomma* 
I think this is a website that is part of the "campaign" http://www.cribsforkids.org/

That's them! What a horribly designed website!


----------



## LovingMyHomeLife (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh Brother! They even make comment on how you should safely breastfeed your baby!! How many mothers have you known who have smothered their infants while breastfeeding them??? GEEEEESH!!







:

Say YES! to







,







:














:







:


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LovingMyHomeLife* 
Oh Brother! They even make comment on how you should safely breastfeed your baby!! How many mothers have you known who have smothered their infants while breastfeeding them??? GEEEEESH!!







:


Well, there was that one Without a Trace where it happened, so obviously it has happened in real life!







: (insert sarcastic voice here, in case you couldn't tell!







)


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

I did like that they said that the crib should be in the parents' room.
When my friend had her baby, I asked if I could get her a bassinette for next to her bed. She said, "Oh no, he needs to learn to go to sleep in his own room, in the dark, without sleep aids." (I guess she meant no night light or music)

I can't wait until I can sing the praises of co-sleeping with my baby girl.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm new here (came running from babycenter.com and all those other parenting mags) but had to reply because I've been inundated with all this stuff about babies sleeping alone in cribs. I just bought a TinyLove toy and in the packaging was a flyer about how babies should sleep alone, but with a pacifier! I can't remember the name of the organization that put it out, but I wanted to write a letter.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok, I found it. Here's the site. I can hardly read it - it makes me so angry.
http://www.firstcandle.org/bedtimebasics/index.html


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

First Candle is the one who had the ad over the Musak in the grocery store today- see my other post if you want.

Manda


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

OK, so I am not supporting kids in cribs at all, I just wanted to say that there was a woman who smothered her baby while trying to breastfeed him, right before I was due to have my son. Now, obviously this was in a hospital (yuk!) and quite obviously, too, this woman did not have any support person with her (like a lactation consultant or anything). It was awful. I have never heard of it before or since. I also don't know the details of it. I don't know if she had meds in her system that caused her to be kinda out of it, or whatever. I really just knew what I wrote.

Jamie


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's what I don't understand: SIDS is the _unexplained_ death of an infant, so how is that related to "unsafe sleeping practices"?? A child who suffocates on a pillow in his crib did not die of SIDS, he died of suffocation. Right?







:

And did you notice that the major sponsor of the campaign is Graco? Of course they want every baby to sleep in a crib (or a pack n play)!


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

oh yeah, it's safer for them to be in their own beds







: That's why DS stopped breathing one night while IN his bed right? Luckily he's alright now but he was in his own bed by himself with 1 light blanket and his breathing slowed down way too much...so yeah, I'll keep him in my bed thank you.


----------



## Subliime (Mar 24, 2007)

They use SIDS as a scare tactic obviously. I did notice that GRACO was a major sponser. I thought that was convient for them.uke

It's hard not to get worked up over stuff like this, it makes my head spin. I'm just glad that my dd and the other babies/children and parents here at MDC get to know what it feels like to have the wonderful "cosleeping bond." We should count ourselves lucky to be this informed and "in touch" with our children's natural needs.


----------



## keljo05 (Dec 9, 2006)

it's funny looking back, I was adamant that we would not co-sleep. I thought it was ridiculous and over protective. Our home is small so I figured our baby would be fine from night 1 in his crib in his room. I only put the pack and play (bassinet attached) in the bedroom as DH wanted it there. first night he slept mostly in there... by day 3 i would fall asleep with him on a high, firm pillow btwn DH's and my head... 6 months later we are definite co sleepers with no plan of stopping, lol. I get such a good laugh at myself these days.







oh and I tell everyone I cosleep and love it, lol. SIDS is also the reason I continue to co-sleep. For some reason I have an irrational fear of losing our son to this and I know he's much safer in bed with us.

hmmmm i seem to be a bit off topic - forgive me, it's been a long day.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
D*mn! I must be completely out of the loop here b/c I never heard of the crib campaign... that sounds ridiculous to me. Like some weird babylon sci-fi phenomenon! Glad you said something Mama~









:

maybe you could just 'liberate' the whole lot of junk when no one is looking...

from the website
"Every year some infants die while sleeping. Keep your sleeping baby safe."

and that has what do do with cribs? what a vague quote..


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 







:

maybe you could just 'liberate' the whole lot of junk when no one is looking...









:
I like that idea! And maybe replace them with another pamphlet. This government one isn't bad:
http://www.gov.ns.ca/hpp/publichealt...ring_bedEn.pdf
although I'm not sure where they found the evidence to recommend not co-sleeping if you bottle feed, or if your baby was preterm.


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

I just wish more mothers out there would question "information" put out by parties with a vested interest in getting their message across (i.e. Graco)...
*loving* the idea of liberating those pamphlets...I bet someone could use some mulch...


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 







:
I like that idea! And maybe replace them with another pamphlet. This government one isn't bad:
http://www.gov.ns.ca/hpp/publichealt...ring_bedEn.pdf
although I'm not sure where they found the evidence to recommend not co-sleeping if you bottle feed, or if your baby was preterm.

Well, it's not bad as far as pamphlets go. But the information isn't as pro-cosleeping as it could be. But at least it provides safe standards. I'll try to stop back over by the shop tomorrow and see if they're still there or not. Keep you posted!


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Well, I think that is just disgusting. Shame on those people who put are going around spreading mis information.

Amy


----------

